# Post Your Recordings



## ninjahitsawall

soundcloud is in sig (originals, covers, and a bootleg)

but these are the ones I don't think are absolute shit lol

https://soundcloud.com/perfect3ntropy/tempted-with-angels

https://soundcloud.com/perfect3ntropy/garbage-alien-sex-fiend-remix 

https://soundcloud.com/perfect3ntropy/it-haunts-me-guitar-cover-edited

https://soundcloud.com/perfect3ntropy/excuse-me-nothing-but-thieves-instrumental-cover


----------



## Stockholmaren

https://soundcloud.com/reachforpeach/lake-life


----------



## Stockholmaren

IDontThinkSo said:


> today I wanted to play la campanella but I'm too lazy to check the actual notes
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0rXrRLfZgHN


apparently we are living in the reality where spanish salsa became metal music


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Candy Cane said:


> Hmm, maybe I should post videos of me really singing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


the Lana Del Ray impression lol. spot on


----------



## Cherry

ninjahitsawall said:


> the Lana Del Ray impression lol. spot on




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi

https://soundcloud.com/nowhere-near-it/november


----------



## SgtPepper

Jingle Bells(piano)
https://soundcloud.com/anung-unrama-492365297/jingle-bells


----------



## SgtPepper

A lil video game musicss.

Zelda Theme(guitar snippet)
https://soundcloud.com/anung-unrama-492365297/zelda-themeguitar-snippet


----------



## Mange

https://www.instagram.com/p/2wppnGttFV/
https://www.instagram.com/p/2wo0D8ttDz/
https://www.instagram.com/p/vgtZtittL9/
https://www.instagram.com/p/vzAlhvttJ5/

The 12 string acoustic one I made up the rest are covers. Before ig let you record longer than a minute


----------



## SgtPepper

Short Piano Homeworks from last semester

Brother John: https://soundcloud.com/anung-unrama-492365297/brother-john
Merrily We Roll Along: https://soundcloud.com/anung-unrama-492365297/merrily-we-roll-along


----------



## SgtPepper

Brother John(Piano)
https://soundcloud.com/anung-unrama-492365297/when-the-saints-go-marching-in


----------



## SgtPepper

dedicated to the amazing Ms.Hellena Handbasket

DragonBall-Z Tapion Melody(guitar):
https://soundcloud.com/anung-unrama-492365297/dragonball-z-tapion-melodyguitar


----------



## SgtPepper

for mah bros @*******************, @Ax, and @succ

Lean on me(guitar sample)(volume is a little low)
https://soundcloud.com/anung-unrama-492365297/lean-on-meguitar


----------



## Queen of Cups

Sundae said:


> dedicated to the amazing Ms.Hellena Handbasket
> 
> DragonBall-Z Tapion Melody(guitar):
> https://soundcloud.com/anung-unrama-492365297/dragonball-z-tapion-melodyguitar


:heart:


----------



## Chatshire

i have some mini piano covers on here but they are ancienT
https://m.soundcloud.com/jiuens


----------



## SgtPepper

for @Spine Crusher

Bite The Dust(Bass Mix Sample)
https://soundcloud.com/anung-unrama-492365297/bent

it's sounds a bit washed out on the PC for some reason, sounds fine on my cell.


----------



## SgtPepper

Red Mange said:


> Mary had a little lamb will tear one tf up tbh


for the sweetest, kindest, most bubbly bundle of joy on the forum

@Red Mange :heart:
https://soundcloud.com/anung-unrama-492365297/red-mange-valentine


----------



## SgtPepper

Bouree in E Minor - Organ mode

https://soundcloud.com/anung-unrama-492365297/organ-mode-bouree-in-e-minor


----------



## SgtPepper

Sundae said:


> Bouree in E Minor - Organ mode
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/anung-unrama-492365297/organ-mode-bouree-in-e-minor


Forgot to post this. This it what it looks like:

E F# G
F# E D#
E F# B
C# D# E
E D C
B A G
F# F# G
A B A
G F# E

I added an extra F# to make it sound right, funny enough now that i look at it it's in 9 perfect rows of 3. The first 2 notes played faster than the last one on that line. So like 8th, note 8th note, quarter note.


----------



## SgtPepper

Sundae said:


> for mah bros @*******************, @Ax, and @succ
> 
> Lean on me(guitar sample)(volume is a little low)
> https://soundcloud.com/anung-unrama-492365297/lean-on-meguitar



Piano version:

https://soundcloud.com/anung-unrama-492365297/lean-on-me-piano

notes:
*
C C D E F F E D C
C D E E D

C C D E F
F G E D C D E B C

E D C
E E D C
C C B A
C D E E D

C C D E F F E D C
C D E E A C*


----------



## Queen of Cups

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1pbWwpgqdJs

For easter


----------



## SgtPepper

Hellena Handbasket said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1pbWwpgqdJs
> 
> For easter


Loved it. Soothing and uplifting to the ear. ;-)


----------



## dulcinea

subscribed. I might post some of my compositions. But I warn you, they're pretty simple and nothing really special.


----------



## lifeinterminals

I sing, write lyrics, and play guitar for this band:






Our guitar player produces/records all of our stuff.


----------



## Wellsy

Bit sloppy, like meself ^_^ And all relatively short tidbits
1 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0anX06jrT6A
2 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0EquYdZjJiG
3 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0YqSyImviI8
4 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0EE0qsYMRey
5 https://vocaroo.com/i/s1SYBinifaZG
6 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0tFp3yPjhF2
7 https://vocaroo.com/i/s1sjE7hnuECA
8 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0WudMKefOQk
9 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ww8a1ymn1H
10 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0TlHZAsaVZe
11 https://vocaroo.com/i/s1Lzgmox0mFY
12 https://vocaroo.com/i/s1zHjvVdPTUX
13 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0o7hL4IlVNz
14. https://vocaroo.com/i/s1tvqfn8rOFf


----------



## SgtPepper

Wellsy said:


> Bit sloppy, like meself ^_^ And all relatively short tidbits
> 1 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0anX06jrT6A
> 2 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0EquYdZjJiG
> 3 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0YqSyImviI8
> 4 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0EE0qsYMRey
> 5 https://vocaroo.com/i/s1SYBinifaZG
> 6 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0tFp3yPjhF2
> 7 https://vocaroo.com/i/s1sjE7hnuECA
> 8 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0WudMKefOQk
> 9 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ww8a1ymn1H
> 10 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0TlHZAsaVZe
> 11 https://vocaroo.com/i/s1Lzgmox0mFY
> 12 https://vocaroo.com/i/s1zHjvVdPTUX
> 13 https://vocaroo.com/i/s0o7hL4IlVNz
> 14. https://vocaroo.com/i/s1tvqfn8rOFf


Noice Welssis. I'd to see what you're working with if I may.


----------



## Wellsy

Alucard said:


> Noice Welssis. I'd to see what you're working with if I may.


----------



## Wellsy

dammit, other image didn't show XD


----------



## SgtPepper

Wellsy said:


> dammit, other image didn't show XD


aww sheeet. noice. :smug:


----------



## piece in quite

Alucard said:


> Post music you've produced, of any length. It can be only part of the song, or only the instrumentals of a certain tune. It can be something you've performed for a crowd, or just something short you've recorded/made up at home for your personal enjoyment.
> 
> You can upload to Vocaroo, SoundCloud, or YouTube to name a few.


https://soundcloud.com/veill_secluded_circles

not that it matters


----------



## Queen of Cups

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0HT5gxv3YRq

Bach Bourree in E Minor


----------



## SgtPepper

Hellena Handbasket said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0HT5gxv3YRq
> 
> Bach Bourree in E Minor


Oweee, noice. You give it a nice touch too. ;-)

One of my fav entries from one of my all time favorite composers. :heart:


----------



## Reyzadren

Newest song on my soundcloud channel: Rocket fuel (Genre: Soundtrack)

"Liquid fuels are added into the internal combustion engine. Electronics display their visuals and sounds on the board. Loud motor parts are clanging in the antechamber. A person is sitting in the control room, observing the vast space outside through the window. Hold on tight, we're launching in 3, 2, 1."


----------



## SgtPepper

Reyzadren said:


> Newest song on my soundcloud channel: Rocket fuel (Genre: Soundtrack)
> 
> "Liquid fuels are added into the internal combustion engine. Electronics display their visuals and sounds on the board. Loud motor parts are clanging in the antechamber. A person is sitting in the control room, observing the vast space outside through the window. Hold on tight, we're launching in 3, 2, 1."


Oh I like. I know you mentioned the vocals were missing, but I'm by far much more of an instrumental guy.


----------



## dulcinea

Wait I thought this was a spam thread.
I'm soooo confuuuuuused


----------



## Reyzadren

Another song on my soundcloud channel: Symbolic chamber (Genre: Soundtrack)

"First, there were animal paintings, but as she walked through the chamber, geometrical symbols started to appear. They were written on the wall, living in the moment with stories of them all, standing in their homeland with symbols from above. Step into the chamber with claypots and electromechanical generators! However, don't look at the symbols too deeply like she did, as finally, the chamber breaks her mind."


----------



## CottonwoodJoe

https://soundcloud.com/user-561304274-791106606/bleepbloop

A little 8-bit style song I made


----------



## andreasdevig

https://soundcloud.com/andreas-devig/the-witches-of-moak-forest


----------



## SgtPepper

I managed to write this guitar rift based off the song above with *NtEd*.










(acoustic guitar )
https://vocaroo.com/i/s1WiUXjtTQ1f


----------



## SgtPepper

SgtPepper said:


> my version of bourrée in e minor and the harry potter theme song on the classical. recorded today on my cell
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0dchJL0ROZz


on my new classical


----------



## Pippi

AnneM said:


> I got kicked out of the church choir when I was a teenager. They said I was too dramatic and distracting. I bet you can't _even_ believe that.


Actually, I'm still (again, actually) _in_ the church choir, and I get scolded for sounding too womanly and baroque. We're supposed to sound like choir boys.


----------



## AnneM

Pippi said:


> Actually, I'm still (again, actually) _in_ the church choir, and I get scolded for sounding too womanly and baroque. We're supposed to sound like choir boys.


So it turns out God likes little boys, not women, huh. 

What a fucking creep.


----------



## Pippi

AnneM said:


> So it turns out God likes little boys, not women, huh.
> 
> What a fucking creep.


We're Catholic, mind you.


----------



## AnneM

Pippi said:


> We're Catholic, mind you.


Speak for yourself. I'm always trying to shake this Catholicism like it's an S(piritually)TD. I'm only _very reluctantly_ Catholic-tinged.


----------



## Pippi

AnneM said:


> Speak for yourself. I'm always trying to shake this Catholicism like it's an S(piritually)TD. I'm only _very reluctantly_ Catholic-tinged.


I was speaking for the choir, duh. Anyway, I'm only Catholic in the aspects that I want to be, and I only take Communion from hermits, because they live in an adults-only community in the woods.


----------



## Pippi

Pippi said:


> I was speaking for the choir, duh. Anyway, I'm only Catholic in the aspects that I want to be, and I only take Communion from hermits, because they live in an adults-only community in the woods.


Like the 7 Dwarves.


----------



## AnneM

Pippi said:


> I only take Communion from hermits, because they live in an adults-only community in the woods.


Really??? How can I find a hookup like this.....


----------



## Pippi

AnneM said:


> Really??? How can I find a hookup like this.....


I mean, if they accept visitors, then they'll probably have a website.


----------



## AnneM

Pippi said:


> I mean, if they accept visitors, then they'll probably have a website.


I don't respect hermits with websites. 

I'll just keep doing what I've been doing. Cutting up banana slices and transubstantiating them.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Pizzafari said:


> For what I have done
> I am so very sorry
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/jiro6%2Fmassive-breakbeat-bitches
> 
> (Source for you internet juniors)


Hahaha.. That was hilarious! :laughing:


----------



## SilentScream

Best heard over headphones tbh.


----------



## Pippi

AnneM said:


> I don't respect hermits with websites.
> 
> I'll just keep doing what I've been doing. Cutting up banana slices and transubstantiating them.


Hermits have maintenance bills to pay too.

I don't really believe that more than like 0.00005% of priests have any miraculous powers. Maybe a few really holy ones. Who knows.

I just take it when I'm at the hermits' place to be polite, the same way you sip tequila with friends when they invite you out for dinner, just to be polite. I don't feel any such obligation towards parish priests, though.


----------



## AnneM

@Pippi I'm sure Jesus is thoroughly touched that you regard His flesh and blood with such reverence.


----------



## Pippi

AnneM said:


> @Pippi I'm sure Jesus is thoroughly touched that you regard His flesh and blood with such reverence.


Like I said, I don't believe that yer average Father Joe Kidfucker has any magical powers. Even the hermits most likely don't. Maybe one or two Padre Pio's have that power.


----------



## AnneM

@Pippi Blasphemy.


----------



## Pippi

AnneM said:


> @Pippi Blasphemy.


Nonsense. Blasphemy is invoking the Name of God to try to work a miracle when you've just molested Tommy.


----------



## AnneM

@Pippi Ack. When people talk like this, I have a Catholic flare-up. I break out in hives and think I have to defend the Church. Don't do that to me. 

And now we've buried Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## Pippi

AnneM said:


> @Pippi Ack. When people talk like this, I have a Catholic flare-up. I break out in hives and think I have to defend the Church. Don't do that to me.
> 
> And now we've buried Jessica Rabbit.


Well, resurrect her, Nerd Bride!


----------



## AnneM

Pippi said:


> Well, resurrect her, Nerd Bride!


What, just repost it over and over? How about on every single thread? 

Nah, I'm a narcissist, but I wouldn't take it that far.


----------



## Pippi

AnneM said:


> What, just repost it over and over? How about on every single thread?
> 
> Nah, I'm a narcissist, but I wouldn't take it that far.


Well I'm not going to do it, so you'll just have to sit there & wait for a real good samaritan to solve your problem.


----------



## SilentScream

Notus Asphodelus said:


> @*Jawz* I like it. *Retribution* is my favorite as well.


Thank You  

Yeah, I'm particularly proud of Retribution lol.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Most of the names listed have been posted here recently. This is a compilation album and I've selected 4 at the moment.


----------



## VoodooDolls

XD


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*Note: I don't make moo lah out of these things that I've made. I'm doing it for my own entertainment.*










__
https://soundcloud.com/user-680327523%2Fstraight-up-not-having-funk-time-by-liza-anual


----------



## Laimek

https://menu.err.ee/277626/minu-eurovideo-katlin-kivi


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-680327523%2Ftied-knot-march-by-liza-anual


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

A really old mix I've made when I first started.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-680327523%2Ftake-the-exit-by-liza-anual


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-680327523%2Fgrowing-pain-by-liza-anual


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I've just uploaded one at my signature below..


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-680327523%2Fooaquin-by-liza-anual

*Note: Yes it's out of tune and weird af.. I'm bored.*


----------



## 74893H

It's not finished yet, I've got ideas for it and I wanna make it longer and less repetitive, but knowing me I don't know whether I'll actually finish it or not and I'm REALLY happy with it so far so here's my new song! So far. It's much more the kind of music I've been hoping I'd be able to make.


__
https://soundcloud.com/jiro6%2Fcome-to-life-work-in-progress


----------



## 74893H

Okay ignore that, I ended up finishing it!


__
https://soundcloud.com/jiro6%2Fcome-to-life

Might nick Notus' idea and put it in my sig.


----------



## VoodooDolls

https://clyp.it/lcjkcjrv

here's the instrumental of a song i wrote like 3 years ago and then remixed it last year


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Pizzafari said:


> Okay ignore that, I ended up finishing it!
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/jiro6%2Fcome-to-life
> 
> Might nick Notus' idea and put it in my sig.


haha. Pretty chill song for your sig this week.. I'm sort of enjoying the rhythm here.


----------



## 74893H

Notus Asphodelus said:


> haha. Pretty chill song for your sig this week.. I'm sort of enjoying the rhythm here.


Haha thanks!  I'm really happy with it. I found a load of the acapellas some of my favourite producers use and I got IDEAS!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

VoodooDolls said:


> https://clyp.it/lcjkcjrv
> 
> here's the instrumental of a song i wrote like 3 years ago and then remixed it last year


That was an adventure, this one.. :happy:


----------



## windking

Adventure?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

windking said:


> Adventure?


Close your eyes and imagine yourself walking around in a gritty cyberpunk city


----------



## contradictionary

AnneM said:


> At the bitch's ( @*Pippi* ) request:
> 
> View attachment 829073
> 
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1kxNErXes7V


OOOOhhh.... 
You're so smooth...
I'm so slow...


----------



## Wellsy

https://vocaroo.com/i/s132GslkUAmO


----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## Wellsy

1. https://vocaroo.com/i/s1PH2fliXSsp

2. https://vocaroo.com/i/s0okQVeivIJ4

3. https://vocaroo.com/i/s0fam5ifayGh

4. https://vocaroo.com/i/s1QQrVxuvvCo


----------



## Paulie

Wellsy said:


> 1. https://vocaroo.com/i/s1PH2fliXSsp
> 
> 2. https://vocaroo.com/i/s0okQVeivIJ4
> 
> 3. https://vocaroo.com/i/s0fam5ifayGh
> 
> 4. https://vocaroo.com/i/s1QQrVxuvvCo


I like #2!


----------



## Wellsy

Paulie said:


> I like #2!


Ive been getting into finger picking chords and hoping i might play local open mic at me local sometime


----------



## Paulie

AnneM said:


> At the bitch's ( @*Pippi* ) request:
> 
> View attachment 829073
> 
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1kxNErXes7V


Girl, you got some smokey pipes! What do ya' say I grab my Les Paul, a small amp, and we hit the road - well, maybe not the best idea, lol! BTW, the piano? Nice too!


----------



## AnneM

Paulie said:


> Girl, you got some smokey pipes! What do ya' say I grab my Les Paul, a small amp, and we hit the road - well, maybe not the best idea, lol! BTW, the piano? Nice too!


Well, I would, but I've got these two miniature hangers-on. :laughing: They kind of inhibit my free movement....


----------



## incision

Wellsy said:


> Ive been getting into finger picking chords and hoping i might play local open mic at me local sometime


Some can push emotions to the audience, especially more subtle emotions. You have it so keep it up.


----------



## Paulie

not working. how to transfer iTunes songs to here? not the techiest guy.


----------



## Wellsy

Duo said:


> Some can push emotions to the audience, especially more subtle emotions. You have it so keep it up.


Here's another I just made late today.
https://vocaroo.com/i/s13zrrBvzgLE


----------



## incision

Wellsy said:


> Here's another I just made late today.
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s13zrrBvzgLE


It's good! Might I suggest that you lighten your plucking a touch? This will help to improve the flow. If you're using a pick, try using your fingers instead.


----------



## Wellsy

Duo said:


> It's good! Might I suggest that you lighten your plucking a touch? This will help to improve the flow. If you're using a pick, try using your fingers instead.


So more like this?
https://vocaroo.com/i/s1r0JOQLz5Fu


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Wellsy said:


> So more like this?
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1r0JOQLz5Fu


I really like it! 

Here's an instrumental I've made for a song I've written (still couldn't add the vocals yet)

https://soundcloud.com/aurorebergen/demo-like-it-didnt-matter-instrumental


----------



## incision

Wellsy said:


> So more like this?
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1r0JOQLz5Fu


For this delicate tune, yes!


----------



## SgtPepper

Wellsy said:


> Here's another I just made late today.
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s13zrrBvzgLE


good work m8 :encouragement:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-680327523%2Fyour-name-is-my-ekallu

It's nothing much. I've made this in honour of my friend Haiqal who lives up to his name.


----------



## SgtPepper

(guitar zelda sample)
https://soundcloud.com/guitarrista-seisnueve/zelda-theme-sample-guitar


----------



## SgtPepper

Bach Bouree in E Minor(Pick Style, Guitar)
https://soundcloud.com/guitarrista-seisnueve/bach-pick-style-guitar


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Click here as I fxxk around with the synthesizer


----------

